# Fs: 1959 SCHWINN JAGUAR MARK IV MENS RED TANK BICYCLE CORVETTE TYPHOON VINTAGE+RACK



## tomsjack (Apr 29, 2018)

*1959 SCHWINN JAGUAR MARK IV MENS RED TANK BICYCLE CORVETTE TYPHOON VINTAGE+RACK On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-SCHWINN-JAGUAR-MARK-IV-MENS-RED-TANK-BICYCLE-CORVETTE-TYPHOON-VINTAGE

*


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 29, 2018)

You cut off the part with the item number so it goes to the eBay home page.

When you kill all the gobbledegook from the URL remember it's everything BEFORE the *? *that matters

_Is this it from shadow27?
_
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=401504293425


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 30, 2018)

GONE!


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2018)

Hmmm, wonder if the buyer knows that the brake levers, pedals, rear carrier and front rack are wrong plus the $50 rear reflector is missing. Guess one has to start somewhere.


----------



## phantom (May 1, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Hmmm, wonder if the buyer knows that the brake levers, pedals, rear carrier and front rack are wrong plus the $50 rear reflector is missing. Guess one has to start somewhere.



Nice looking desirable model from a distance, but as you indicated, it is a starter project with some obvious wrong parts. I would love to know if the buyer knows the flaws or is someone that tries to resell as all original. That often happens.


----------

